# Anyone toss nut shells in the firebox?



## motolife313 (May 28, 2018)

I tossed few handfuls of pistachio  shells in. I'm guessing it will work


----------



## chopsaw (May 28, 2018)

LOL ,, yes I have . Pistachios here too .


----------



## tropics (May 28, 2018)

I have used them and I like the smoke 
Richie


----------



## foamheart (May 28, 2018)

Been using pecan shells for 50 years. just be sure you get just shell and no nut meat. Nut meat makes for bitter smoke. 

Pecan shells!


----------



## motolife313 (May 28, 2018)

Wow that's a lot of shells. I don't like wasting stuff so it's a good way to use it rather then toss in garbage can


----------

